# How many neon tetras in a 20 gallon



## ryanazorr123

Hello I was wondering how many neon tetras I can have in a 20 gallon tank. Also, don't tell me 1inch per gallon. Thank you


----------



## Kitsune_Gem

Depends if you want to do just he neons or if you want to do other fish as all. Personally I think it also depends on if we are talking 20long or the standard tall one.


----------



## aznartist34

Go here and get a general stocking guide for the fish you want for the tank and filter you have:

http://aqadvisor.com


----------



## discuspaul

How many would you like to keep ?
30 to 40 of them would not be out of the question, particularly in a 20 long, so long as you have good filtration, and you're prepared to do say, weekly wcs, along with maintaining good tank cleanliness.


----------



## ryanazorr123

I have the standard 20 gallon tank and it is heavily planted. I was think around thirty would be fine. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## wgreenbay

I would say 20-30 would be fine depending on filtration and your maintenance schedule.


----------



## uBrandon

Hello Ryan , 20-30 sounds like a good range, what other fish are you planning to keep in that tank?


----------



## King of Hyrule

Its more down to you and your willingness to do the work involved taking care of X number of tetras. You could play it safe (easier) with only a dozen, or go big with 40, but then have work (water changes, filter cleaning, etc.). 

40 neons in long tank would be a sight to see... But, lots of work.


----------



## garfieldnfish

Will the tank be planted? Neons have a very small bioload. 30 to 40 in a 20 gal would be fine and not much work if the tank is heavily planted.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

0. Get Cardinals instead.


----------



## wicca27

i would say do about 17. yes its an odd number but for schools odd numbers look better. i have a 20 with an angel and its really not a lot of back and forth swimming cause its not really long and if you get to many they wont really get to do good laps. you can do other tetras or something else and have it well planted also


----------



## Tetra Tulip

*20 Works great!*

I got 20 and it worked out great just make sure you are getting them from a place you trust so you don't end up with 20 dead fish after one day!


----------

